# Remote Controlled Interactive Fish Tank



## WaveJam (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all... 

Just a quick video on my tank and some fun I had making it available to me whenever I'm traveling....

YouTube - iPhone Interactive Fish Tank...

:BIGgrin:


----------

